# identification à deux facteurs : adresse de connexion erronée



## Vinyl (24 Février 2021)

Hello,

Quand on fait des opérations liées à icloud, le Mac demande un code qui est affiché sur un autre appareil (iPhone, Mac, etc.). 

A chaque fois que je reçois ce message, il y a une adresse de connexion avec une carte qui s’affiche (qui indique d’où est faite la connexion) et c’est complètement erroné.

Par exemple :







Cela localise la demande à Marseille ou Paris par exemple alors que je suis à Nantes. Est ce que ça vous fait ça aussi ?


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Les Macs n'ont pas de GPS intégré, du coup la géolocalisation est très très approximative


----------



## radioman (24 Février 2021)

en général ça repère le central par où passe ta connexion: je suis à Limoges donc repéré à Bordeaux ou Paris, ça dépend des jours …


----------



## horst271249 (7 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Depuis 4 jours, j'ai un problème identique, et j'ai déjà changé 3 fois de mot de passe.

J'habite l'Est de la France et quand je dois entrer le mot de passe j'ai la même fenêtre qui apparait disant qu'un ordinateur situé dans la région Parisienne veut se connecter sur mon compte, quand je clique sur refuser la confirmation du code de sécurité n'arrive pas sur l'appareil de confiance, une deuxième demande d'envoi par SMS arrive bien sur mon iPhone.

Pensez vous que c'est bien mon ordinateur qui est censé se trouver par erreur du coté de Paris ou s'agit-il d'un piratage?

Merci d'avance pour vos observations.

Cordialement.

Horst.


----------



## Vinyl (7 Mars 2021)

@horst271249 hello, je ne crois pas que ce soit un piratage. C’est la localisation qui est imprécise. Relire les réponses ci dessus.


----------



## ericse (7 Mars 2021)

horst271249 a dit:


> Pensez vous que c'est bien mon ordinateur qui est censé se trouver par erreur du coté de Paris ou s'agit-il d'un piratage?


Bonjour, relis la réponse #2


----------



## horst271249 (7 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses.

En effet, ce comportement correspond au comportement habituel qui lui indiquait la localisation correcte, de plus la machine qui se connecte correspond toujours avec la mienne.

Je vais quand même essayer le remplacement de ma méthode de payement "Carte Bancaire par une carte iTunes" puis changer le mot de passe et accepter la connexion.

Cordialement.

Horst.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mars 2021)

horst271249 a dit:


> J'habite l'Est de la France et quand je dois entrer le mot de passe j'ai la même fenêtre qui apparait disant qu'un ordinateur situé dans la région Parisienne veut se connecter sur mon compte


Pareil, je suis dans l'Est mais localisé par Apple à Paris.
Je m'y suis fait…


----------



## horst271249 (7 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Sly54,

Jusqu'a présent la localisation était toujours correcte et du jour au lendemain à 450 km, il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.

Cordialement.

Horst.


----------



## Vinyl (7 Mars 2021)

Moi, elle n'a jamais été correcte. C'est pour ça que je me suis décider à aborder la question. C'est gênant quand même vu que ça touche à la sécurité. Pourquoi affiché cette info si elle est aussi imprécise ?

Sur d'autres sites, on reçoit un message qui indique une connexion plus précise. Exemple, Amazon qui m'indique une connexion dans mon département quand ma compagne se connecte avec mon compte.


----------



## horst271249 (8 Mars 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Moi, elle n'a jamais été correcte. C'est pour ça que je me suis décider à aborder la question. C'est gênant quand même vu que ça touche à la sécurité. Pourquoi affiché cette info si elle est aussi imprécise ?
> 
> Sur d'autres sites, on reçoit un message qui indique une connexion plus précise. Exemple, Amazon qui m'indique une connexion dans mon département quand ma compagne se connecte avec mon compte.


Bonjour Vinil,

Il est vrai que l'application "Localiser" est bien plus précise, alors c'est difficile de comprendre que lorsque on se connecte sur son compte l'OS ne fait pas appel à celle ci.

En tout cas merci à tous ceux qui m'ont donné réponse.

Cordialement.

Horst.


----------



## radioman (8 Mars 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Sur d'autres sites, on reçoit un message qui indique une connexion plus précise. Exemple, Amazon qui m'indique une connexion dans mon département quand ma compagne se connecte avec mon compte.


mouhais ……… je serais pas aussi affirmatif pour Amazon: j'ai un compte Amazon prime, donc une adresse postale, le site dépose des cookies, et malgré cela ça me situe globalement en limousin mais pas toujours en Haute-Vienne …


----------



## Vinyl (8 Mars 2021)

Je donnais Amazon comme exemple. Je ne dis pas que c'est mieux mais en tout cas j'ai trouvé que c'était plus précis dans les cas où j'ai reçu ce type d'alerte sécurité.

Mais dans la cas d'Apple, il y a quand même un problème quand je vois qu'un membre a cru qu'il était piraté car cette localisation était erronée.

Apple devait ne pas afficher la localisation mais plutôt seulement l'appareil et l'OS. Ça marche bien je trouve d'identifier le matériel.


----------

